# Tired of the iPhone 5 S issues with Uber Partner's app...



## Troter (Oct 25, 2015)

Last Night It says surge pricing if I look on any other pages at the TOP, besides the Partner App, but go to the Partner App NO COLOR. ..... Since October I have been having problems with my Partner and iPhone 5 S.. I have dealt with inconsistent Since October with the heat map, it shows up sporadically and not effective. What happen to the regular heat maps that we were using from April thru September? The old heat map allowed me to be effective when driving and guiding me through the day/night. This has been extremely difficult and I am trying to stay positive but I can’t understand why this is such a problem to restore and stabilized this feature on San Diego App are other cities having this problem? So frustrated with the App this is a million dollar company why Uber cannot get the app to work correctly in 2 months? What happen to heat maps like we were using April - September Can you tell me if you are having problems with your iPhone... and should I get a Android instead???


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Same issue with my iPhone 5S. It's frustrating.


----------

